# Lilac?



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Is Lilac a decent seller for anyone else?
I had a repeat buyer request I make some Lilac soap and then the two local ladies had Lilac as their favorite scent as well. I mentioned to a couple of other repeat buyers and they liked the sounds of it as well.
I was wondering if anyone else has Lilac as a staple scent in their line up.
I soaped 21 bars and am thinking I might not have soaped enoug this first time around. I wasn't real keen on it but I like food scents... :rofl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I added in lotion last fall and it sold well. Added it in soap this spring and it seems to be a hit as well. Will see how the summer market is. Florals are better sellers for me than sweet and/or food scents.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

oNe of my best sellers and always has been.. from the start
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Barb is your lilac EO or FO?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't think there was such a thing as Lilac EO?

BTW, I use Susan's and it's on-sale right now. I can't compare it to any other since it's the only one I've used but I think it smells nice.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I carry it year round. I use candle science but once received some from Susan Anderson as a sample and it smeled and soaped just like the CS one.
Becky


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

I use Lilac FO Sondra, in the spring cannot keep it in stock.. or summer
Barbara


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, yes best seller, however I also do 1/2 Lavender EO and 1/2 lilac and that out sells the plain lilac! : )


----------

